
Facebook investors launch third attempt to remove Mark Zuckerberg as chairman - t23
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8261775/Facebook-investors-launch-attempt-remove-Mark-Zuckerberg-chairman.html
======
segfaultbuserr
The title also says,

> _but the vote is doomed to fail because of billionaire 's controlling stake
> in shares_

And, warning: Daily Mail! It should be replaced with a more reliable source.

~~~
LilBytes
I saw the URL and immediately thought _nope_.

------
olliej
Ignoring the source, I thought MZ owns more than 50% of the voting shares. Is
there any way it’s possible for anyone to remove him from the board? Short of
him committing forward fraud of some kind?

------
suizi
There is a higher chance of pigs flying.

